# At last i found my Holy Grail and order it folk,im innnlove,der in the mail,anxious!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*Unknows Lovers Solage & Machaut *gothics voices, Christopher page hmm hmm hmm this is gonna be so good, lost of Sollage, like 9 songs , an excellent fume fumons par fumé, wonderful splendid.. expensive and rare, than my other holy grail is *Notker Balbulus*. music of monk of st gallen , he a priest born in 840 a.c how interresting this make him the olldest classical , theorician or composer according to Françoise Ferrand a musicologiist of renon see....

pllease tell me your Holy Grail you found recently... on your side.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

This is my holy grail. When it was finally back in print on CD, I announced it here. I don't know if it is still available.


----------

